# T5 Light Fixtures



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have 4 24" T5 light fixtures that are approx 3 years old with bulbs that are about 10 months old, all in good and working condition, GLO brand, $10 each, no shipping hand off here or in my travels in the south east only.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll take 2 of them if you are coming up through South Georgia in the near future.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Will do, probably be week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool. If someone else wants them before then, I wouldn't be upset if you sold them, but if you still have 2 left by then I will definitely take them!


----------

